# concertina blind refurbishment



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

We have the foil backed type blind that has fabric type inner lining.
This inner lining is grubby and is difficult to clean
Has any one tried to tart them up using a spray on fabric dye??
All advise very welcome


----------

